# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Typical Glass thickness for 120G?



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm starting a hood design for a 120G. I'll post the design on my website as I go along as I did for my telescope.

This tank will be drilled for plumbing so it will need to be untempered glass.

What is the typical thickness for a 120G untempered glass tank?

tnx
jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm starting a hood design for a 120G. I'll post the design on my website as I go along as I did for my telescope.

This tank will be drilled for plumbing so it will need to be untempered glass.

What is the typical thickness for a 120G untempered glass tank?

tnx
jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It will depend on the dimension of the front glass and if the top is braced. 
My 100g has a 36x25 front and uses 1/2" glass and has a 3" glass rimon the top for bracing.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

If your're building the tank yourself I'd go with 1/2" you could get by with 3/8" if you brace the top real well but for the price difference I'd just go with the thick stuff.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I neglected to post the tank size: 4x2x2 will be the dimensions.

Sounds like 1/2" is a good dimension.

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------

